

Show HN: Netflix instant movies sorted by reviews. - Netflix-Instant
http://www.whatsoninstant.com

======
Netflix-Instant
This is my hobby project. Please let me know if you have any suggestions for
feature requests. Also I am looking for ways to get traffic, are there any
good sites out there to show off new projects and get feedback?

~~~
Aron
try www.hackingnetflix.com

